# Morphing humanoid in my story



## caters (Aug 27, 2015)

I am currently writing a story about life on a planet called Kepler Bb.

The morphing humanoid species has gender genetically determined but physically is gender neutral until it is 5 years old. Babies of this species are more developed than human babies for their age. At 5 years old, they start having male or female specific characteristics. Adolescence starts at 15 and ends at 25. Pregnancy lasts for 9 months unless it is a multiple pregnancy. Multiple pregnancies last for 9 months until the first baby is born and then the uterus recovers for 3 months before another baby is born. Females can have up to 12 babies in a pregnancy. 

The morphing humanoid species grows fur in cold climates or just when it gets really cold. It can also become a reptilian morph in hot climates. These reptilian morphs have different powers depending on the type of reptile and different degrees of ability to adapt to a different climate, with snake morphs able to adapt most easily and crocodilian morphs able to adapt least easily.

So anyway this is what my adult male and female look like:

I tried to give the feet definition by doing an inward curve at the ankle. It's there a better way to do that in front view?

And the breasts I have no trouble with in a side view but in a front view they always look like they are sagging even though I am trying to not make them look saggy. Is there a way to fix this?


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

Does your mom know that you are drawing these?


----------



## caters (Aug 27, 2015)

Well she knows that I love drawing and she knows that I am writing a story about these morphing humanoids so I wouldn't be surprised if she knew that I was drawing these humanoids.


----------



## caters (Aug 27, 2015)

Also she doesn't mind if I draw female reproductive parts including breasts or male reproductive parts as long as it is for anatomy or character development in fiction and this is for both.


----------

